# My acceptance rate is dropping for no reason at all!



## Connecticut Kid (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi--

Gene here, from Fairfield, CT. I have only been doing some very part-time driving for Uber. I currently have done about fifty trips or so as a driver. As of yesterday morning, my "acceptance rate" was 100 percent. I only did one trip for Uber yesterday. And as far as I know, I received no other "pings" for trip requests other than the one single trip that I did. Shortly after I did that one trip, I went offline for the rest of the day.

I was planning on doing some Uber driving earlier today, but when I was just opening up the app, I noticed that my acceptance rate had plunged from 100% all the way down to 89%! I wondered how in the world that could be possible. I decided not to do any more driving for Uber until I got an answer for that, and hopefully got that fixed.

Here's the thing--I have to deal with screwups by Uber all the time. Just about a week ago, they insisted that I picked up a "wrong passenger" for a trip when no such wrong passenger was ever picked up by me.

And a while back, before I learned about the WAZE app and was still using Uber's GPS system, I ended up going WAY the hell out of the way, and the rider, who had been snoozing in the back, got very pissed when he got the idea that I was trying to take the "scenic route" just to pad the fare.

Every time that I contact Uber about these things, they have absolutely nothing helpful to say to me at all. Nada. Zilch. It is getting very frustrating.

For me, money is not really the number one issue. I just like getting out on the road and doing something with my free time. I am also interested in meeting up with, however briefly, some of the interesting people who end up getting a ride from me. But I know that Uber cares about drivers keeping an acceptance rate of 90 percent or above, so in my case, to go from a 100% rating with about 50 trips under my belt to an 89% rating with about 51 trips, well, it seems to me that I would have had to turn down about 6 trips in just one day yesterday. That is cray!

I have already written an email to Uber. If and when I hear back from them, I am pretty sure that I am going to get some kind of BS excuse telling me that it's all my fault.

I am wondering if anyone else out there has had trouble with unexplained drops in their acceptance rates, and, if so, were you able to do anything about that? Or is there anything that I should know to try to prevent this sort of thing from happening? Just to restate my case, I do believe that it must have been some sort of system error on Uber's part. I can't imagine that it was anything else. But if the same thing happens to me again, I am worried that I will just be outright canned by Uber for having such a low acceptance rate. And I really don't want that to happen. So, if anyone has any advice for me of any sort re this problem, I would be very happy to hear it.

Thanks.

Gene


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Connecticut Kid said:


> Hi--
> 
> Gene here, from Fairfield, CT. I have only been doing some very part-time driving for Uber. I currently have done about fifty trips or so as a driver. As of yesterday morning, my "acceptance rate" was 100 percent. I only did one trip for Uber yesterday. And as far as I know, I received no other "pings" for trip requests other than the one single trip that I did. Shortly after I did that one trip, I went offline for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Somebody else can go through the math with you and give you an explanation for why this might be happening if they wish. My advice to you is more about pick your battles with Uber. Your acceptance rate means absolutely squat. Seriously. It means absolutely nothing. Most of the drivers with high ratings and high-income, by Uber standards anyway, have low acceptance rates. Occasionally on different forums there becomes a joke of who can post the lowest acceptance rate.

Now, if it was cancellation rate, that you could worry about. You can be deactivated for a high cancellation rate, but not for a low acceptance rate.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Connecticut Kid said:


> Hi--
> 
> Gene here, from Fairfield, CT. I have only been doing some very part-time driving for Uber. I currently have done about fifty trips or so as a driver. As of yesterday morning, my "acceptance rate" was 100 percent. I only did one trip for Uber yesterday. And as far as I know, I received no other "pings" for trip requests other than the one single trip that I did. Shortly after I did that one trip, I went offline for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Your acceptance rate and cancel rate is based on the last 7 days. Therefore it will change daily even if you don't drive.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

With your wrong passenger, one of your passengers reported that to Uber. True or not Uber believed them. There are scammers out there taking Uber rides so you're bound to get hit every now and again. 

If you click on your acceptance rate it tells you right there on the screen that it is based on the last 7 days so your number of trips outside those days don't matter. As others have said already, it's a meaningless metric anyway so who cares what the number is?


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Since I started wearing a speedo, mine has been
Rising up fast!


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Did you ignore a stacked ping?

I liked that you stopped driving till Uber gets to the bottom of this.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ever get out at the corner store...

and come back to the car...

and THEN realize the Uber app...

is STILL on???

or is it just my little monkey self?...8)

Rakos


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

I had this same thing happen to me, I wrote to Uber multiple times and I still got the same automated response about how the acceptance rate works. Don't worry about it, my rate went all the way down to 26%, and I got really frustrated but when you get down to it, there is nothing you can do. I still got just as many pings as before.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

My acceptance rate is 120% ...I like to overachieve.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

This happens sometimes if a rider requests and immediately cancels before it can even reach you.or sometimes you'll get what I call a nano-ping: The screen will just switch off and back, and the "the client has cancelled the request" message pops up beneath your status bar. Total bullshit and some have to be fake to get out of paying promotions...if only we could prove these kinda things...


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> ...My advice to you is more about pick your battles with Uber. Your acceptance rate means absolutely squat. Seriously. It means absolutely nothing.


Just wanted to quote that for emphasis.

She is correct. Your acceptance rate does not matter at all. "Nada. Zilch." as you said. Your acceptance rate could drop all the way to 1% and it would have no effect on your ability to drive.

It's only the *Cancelation* rate that matters.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> This happens sometimes if a rider requests and immediately cancels before it can even reach you.or sometimes you'll get what I call a nano-ping: The screen will just switch off and back, and the "the client has cancelled the request" message pops up beneath your status bar. Total bullshit and some have to be fake to get out of paying promotions...if only we could prove these kinda things...


First mistake is trying to get the bonus. Drive for both Uber and lyft at same time and you'll make more than either companies bonus.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I had two gfs once...

One named Ms Uber...

And and named Ms Lyft...

Didnt work out well...

They found out about each other...

And then things got kinky...8O

All I remember was poo flying everywhere...OMG

now THAT was a messy day!

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

... and I had a completely different outcome.

My mistress and my wife found out about each other,
then they got to like each other.
then they decided to work together.

now THAT was a fun day!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Somebody else can go through the math with you and give you an explanation for why this might be happening if they wish. My advice to you is more about pick your battles with Uber. Your acceptance rate means absolutely squat. Seriously. It means absolutely nothing. Most of the drivers with high ratings and high-income, by Uber standards anyway, have low acceptance rates. Occasionally on different forums there becomes a joke of who can post the lowest acceptance rate.
> 
> Now, if it was cancellation rate, that you could worry about. You can be deactivated for a high cancellation rate, but not for a low acceptance rate.


Not true

Pro Tip:
Your acceptance rate is directly correlated with number and quality of requests you receive.

Low acceptance rate = fewer requests
High acceptance rate = higher # of requests

This is why new drivers that default to 100% acceptance on their first day receive 1 request after another, regardless of their location and time of day they drive.
As the acceptance rate goes lower, so does the number of requests you receive

You're welcome


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Not true
> 
> Pro Tip:
> Your acceptance rate is directly correlated with number and quality of requests you receive.
> ...


I, and many others, haven't found that to be true.

Of course, I'm working in a heavily-populated, busy area, but even still, I get the same amount and quality of rides no matter my acceptance rate, which does tend to vary wildly.

And there is another reason that would account for new drivers getting lots of higher-paying rides. Uber runs promotions for new drivers. They guarantee that if they do x amount of rides They will receive a certain amount of money, and if they don't end up earning that amount of money Uber ponies up the difference. It is in Uber's best interest to make sure that these Riders make at least that amount of money legitimately so that they don't have to supplement. It also works too get the driver hooked on the game, or the hustle, of the job.


----------



## plutoface (Mar 2, 2020)

Connecticut Kid said:


> Hi--
> 
> Gene here, from Fairfield, CT. I have only been doing some very part-time driving for Uber. I currently have done about fifty trips or so as a driver. As of yesterday morning, my "acceptance rate" was 100 percent. I only did one trip for Uber yesterday. And as far as I know, I received no other "pings" for trip requests other than the one single trip that I did. Shortly after I did that one trip, I went offline for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...





Connecticut Kid said:


> Hi--
> 
> Gene here, from Fairfield, CT. I have only been doing some very part-time driving for Uber. I currently have done about fifty trips or so as a driver. As of yesterday morning, my "acceptance rate" was 100 percent. I only did one trip for Uber yesterday. And as far as I know, I received no other "pings" for trip requests other than the one single trip that I did. Shortly after I did that one trip, I went offline for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Uber is being dishonest with acceptance rate. In order to make drivers accept all requests, they are giving you made up acceptance rate to get you to accept all of them. I do 5 rides making sure I don't miss any rides and my acceptance rate remains the same. I miss one ride and it right away goes down one percentage point. Shame on you Uber! The best thing is just ignore your acceptance rate.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Sure..


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Connecticut Kid said:


> Hi--
> 
> Gene here, from Fairfield, CT. I have only been doing some very part-time driving for Uber. I currently have done about fifty trips or so as a driver. As of yesterday morning, my "acceptance rate" was 100 percent. I only did one trip for Uber yesterday. And as far as I know, I received no other "pings" for trip requests other than the one single trip that I did. Shortly after I did that one trip, I went offline for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


It is important that you make sure that your phone's sound button and volume are on and up at all times so that you can hear the requests when they arrive. If you stop for a pit stop or any reason for getting out of your car, take your phone with you. You may find that when you stopped and got out to unload luggage, you may have missed one, some or a flurry of requests. They will be regarded as "declined" and after this happens, your acceptance rate will suffer and drop. Wherever you are, your phone should be with you. At the end of your shift, make sure that you turn off the app. If it is still on, you will still be getting requests that you won't be aware of. That can hurt!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I've been getting harassed by Uber for my acceptance rate. I think the next time I get one of their harassing emails/texts, I'm going to accept a ride, and get into an accident and tell the investigators that I was tired, but that Uber keeps harassing me about not accepting rides......


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

2017 thread. Lol


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I've been getting harassed by Uber for my acceptance rate. I think the next time I get one of their harassing emails/texts, I'm going to accept a ride, and get into an accident and tell the investigators that I was tired, but that Uber keeps harassing me about not accepting rides......


Make sure that you don't die in the accident. You won't be able to dispute your sue.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> 2017 thread. Lol


Your avatar, 1987


----------

